

Show HN: Do you know your Vocabulary Coverage Ratio? - diasks2
https://www.bifluent.com/en/vocabulary-assessment-test

======
goldfeld
This comes to me just after an extended weekend reading up and mashing data
around frequency lists. Are you open for collaboration with other language
tools? I'd love to be able to import your word study lists, for instance (my
tool ain't live yet).

~~~
diasks2
Thanks for checking it out. I haven't gotten around to creating an API yet,
but I am very interested to learn more about what your use case might be and
what data you would like to be able to import, etc. Send me an email (my
screenname at gmail.com).

